# New Offering From Zondervan



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 10, 2007)

Build-A-Bible!


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

That is just soooooooooooooooo bad! I will stick with Allan and Son's thank you!


----------



## jawyman (Aug 10, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Build-A-Bible!



Sadly enough I worked on this project when it was in its infancy. I do apologise


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Build-A-Bible!
> ...


Pax Vobiscum. Sign of the Cross. Go in Peace. +


----------



## jawyman (Aug 10, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > Blueridge Baptist said:
> ...



Thank you and I no longer work for Zondervan. It is a real blessing, because now I am able to study at PRTS full-time.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 10, 2007)

Funny stuff.

Fortunately/unfortunately such a product is not really needed. We are all good enough at ignoring those parts of Scripture that put bees in our bonnets already.

God give us hearts to accept your truth as is..


----------



## Ivan (Aug 10, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Thank you and I no longer work for Zondervan. It is a real blessing, because now I am able to study at PRTS full-time.



Thank God on both counts.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 10, 2007)

> As for the cults, they already have their own false writings to rely on.



Thank goodness at the Church of Bawb, we don't have to worry about this Build-a-Bible thing. We've already done all we need to do.


----------

